# Whiteside Combination Compression Bit



## rhett121 (Oct 22, 2014)

I also have this bit and it is wonderful! I use it on some templates I have and it cuts like a dream. I hope it stays sharp a good long time because I can't see it being sharpened and like you said, it's not cheap.

The best pattern bit I've ever used by a long shot, some would say…the "Ultimate" pattern bit!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks Greg i have been looking at this one too for a while ,going to pull the trigger and order it


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have been extremely pleased with all of the bits that I have purchased from Whiteside. They are now my first choice when getting new bits. Hopefully they will come out with this same double bearing bit in a 1/2" diameter.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Like others, I've been looking at this bit but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Also, I agree on Whiteside bits and they have been my first choice for the past ten years or more.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I am still trying to wrap my head around the cutter design.

If it really does such a great job on those difficult wood grains, I may have to add it to my collection, as well.

I assume this is the real advantage this bit design brings to the table? I usually only concern myself with up and down cuts if I have a laminated surface or backing that I am trying to avoid chipiing\tear out.

I already have a 1/2" double roller straight bit.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I have been looking around and can't find anyone here that sells them, Which store's sell them? 
Kiefer told me about them awhile back, claimed the best he has every used!


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

You can try Woodcraft. I don't know how bad the international shipping charges would be, but it's available.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/154274/Whiteside-Model-UDC9112-Spiral-Combination-12-SH-X-78-D-X-1-18CL.aspx


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

> I have been looking around and can t find anyone here that sells them, Which store s sell them?
> Kiefer told me about them awhile back, claimed the best he has every used!
> 
> - rad457


I bought mine through amazon.com and it was sold through Hartville tool. Not sure about the shipping to Canada but you can see what they do if you try to buy it


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Greg,
Thanks for the heads-up. I'm also a devout user of WhiteSide products, but had not tried this one. I'll have to put it on my "to do" list. I've never had even a small complaint about a WhiteSide bit. Can't even begin to say that about others.
Roger


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know thank you!

They are popular as there's a lead time on some of them. Amazing

http://www.carbideprocessors.com/whiteside/whiteside-ultimate-trim-bit-series/

Carbide Processors has several of these ultimate trim bits.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

> Good to know thank you!
> 
> They are popular as there s a lead time on some of them. Amazing
> 
> ...


Thanks Wahoo…wish I would have seen their site prior to buying it. They are $16 cheaper for the same double bearing bit


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome and thanks for the friendly advice.

The cutting pattern sure is intriguing.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

Here guys, they got most of them if not just let them know,

http://www.woodworkersworld.net/


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

> Here guys, they got most of them if not just let them know,
> 
> http://www.woodworkersworld.net/
> 
> ...


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review Greg. I'll keep this in mind.


----------

